
DistroWatch turns 15 - ashitlerferad
https://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20160530#stats
======
janvdberg
I was not aware that DistroWatch has donated over $45k to FOSS projects:
[https://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=donations](https://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=donations)
Terrific!

------
orliesaurus
I was like 12 or so, rocking a Celeron cpu with a 15 inch screen that weighed
as much as my dog (rip Gus) when I started downloading Mandrake Linux from
distrowatch! great to see you still floating around the web!

~~~
xufi
Same here. Albeit this was only a few years ago when I was 15 or so. I ran
across DistroWatch and used it religiously to try out new distros on my newly
built computer.

------
claudiug
distrowatch is the reason that I've install dozen of distros.

I remember slackware and mandrake. Is quite amazing that the website remains
almost the same over the years.

I guess, they really manage to put the fun back in the computers. Sometimes :)

As for me, I know that I'm getting old, as I'm starting to forget memories
from past. Ohh the rpm -Uvh that always failled

~~~
lighttower
I credit distrowatch for helping me find SolydXK. At the time they took debian
testing as upstream. They ran on the updated packages for a few months and
then, of stable, would release a big bundle of updates. So you were on a semi-
rolling distro. They don't have enough resources to be doing this anymore - so
their stable is now basically the same as debian Jessie.

------
nnain
Good read! DW has been the go-to resource whenever I had to decide on a new OS
install. The website/favicon/logo et al. have become pretty dated though. It's
still on HTML4. What's a general opinion on updating the site just a little
bit?

~~~
massysett
As a user I don't care what kind of HTML it has. It conveys the information it
needs to. So my general opinion is he should update the site if needed to
convey the information. Updating it just because it is "dated" is silly.

~~~
Zikes
In my opinion, being "dated" isn't entirely a property of a site's design, but
of its functionality and usability. With HTML5, a plethora of new features and
tools are available enabling new accessibility, semantic, and usability
options. They may not seem strictly necessary, but they can greatly improve
the quality of life of e.g. blind/disabled users, mobile users, search
engines, users with slow or intermittent connections, users with bandwidth
limitations, and a host of other things I'm forgetting off the top of my head.

This isn't to say I'm being judgmental of the distrowatch site, I think they
have accomplished great things, I simply mean to say that I believe that a
site update has much more value than you may think.

